# Phals



## Slipper lover (May 21, 2017)

Who on the forum is interested in phalanopsis orchids


----------



## Slipper lover (May 21, 2017)

Cool what types do you have


----------



## Slipper lover (May 21, 2017)

Also I have 2 phals but I want to sell them and get one with names I have a purple and white one and a purple and yellow miniature


----------



## abax (May 21, 2017)

I grow Phal. species and primary hybrids. I suggest you
go to Big Leaf Orchids website and check out Mr. Lin's
plants. He's the best!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2017)

He also has a Phal forum there.


----------



## RandyT (May 22, 2017)

I LOVE Phals!!! I collect all kinds, but really love bellina and equestris.

And yes, Peter Lin at Big Leaf Orchids is great to deal with.


----------



## Phragper (May 22, 2017)

I do love phals also. probably have a couple hundred--all different. some species and lots of hybrids. Since I have a greenhouse, it is easier to manage them along with 150+ paphs, lots of phrags, catts,max,and many more.But phals have such a long bloom time and when so many of them are in bloom,they just take your breath away(but when phrag Jason Fischer blooms-that trumps everybody else


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 22, 2017)

Phragper said:


> I do love phals also. probably have a couple hundred--all different. some species and lots of hybrids. Since I have a greenhouse, it is easier to manage them along with 150+ paphs, lots of phrags, catts,max,and many more.But phals have such a long bloom time and when so many of them are in bloom,they just take your breath away(but when phrag Jason Fischer blooms-that trumps everybody else



The reputation, either rightly or wrongly, is that most mass-quantity phals are virused. What do you do about addressing virus?

I'm interested in semi-peloric phals, and bigfoot phals.


----------



## Ray (May 23, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> The reputation, either rightly or wrongly, is that most mass-quantity phals are virused. What do you do about addressing viruses?.



At this point, there is very little you can do about viruses. However, I am of the belief that plants - all plants - like humans, permanently carry every virus to which we have been exposed. Also, just like us, that does not mean that they are constantly "sick" because of them.

Granted, we have a much more sophisticated immune system, but a virused plant, grown with very good cultural conditions, can survive symptom-free for years. It is when they get stressed, due to a human-care deficiency, that the virus population explodes and the symptoms appear.


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2017)

...... like a nasty case of shingles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

